# wade fishing texas city dike/sky line



## pufferking (Oct 23, 2012)

Im thinking of htting TCD this weekend and want to do some wade fishing. Should i hit mosquito island or the skyline? And should i use top waters,soft plastics or live shrimp free lined or under a cajun poppin cork?? Any info would help. THANKS!!!


----------

